# You are taking the person above you for a date



## TidesofFate (May 18, 2016)

The user, their avatar, I'll let you decide. You are being forced to take them on a date and you have to decide how you are going to spend time with them, and yes, it can be a date between friends if that's how you want to do it. Show me what kind of crazy stuff you guys can come up with. Go!


----------



## Astus (May 18, 2016)

I'll show you the dark side :V interpret that as you like


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2016)

OK, we're gonna go to Toys-R-Us! And then maybe the zoo, if it's nice out.


----------



## NplusD (May 19, 2016)

I'd be a bit concerned since my boyfriend wouldn't be fine with it. I'd dump your remains in the back alley dumpsters of some shady downtown Chinese takeout shop, and then go on my merry way to meet up with my adorkable sweet heart.


----------



## Wither (May 19, 2016)

(wow, get fucked, Simo. Or, rather, the opposite)

See as you're oh so adamant to to speak out about having a BF, I will take you out as not a date in name. It's just a hangout. During this, I shall woo you with my amazing charm. You will love me forever from then on. 
Then I'd send you home politely without any after-date shenanigans and I wouldn't call you back. _I wouldn't even call you back._


----------



## Simo (May 19, 2016)

Damn, I never knew the dating world could be such a rough place!

I'd take ya out to the International House of Pancakes, for all you can eat waffles.


----------



## Wither (May 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Damn, I never knew the dating world could be such a rough place!
> 
> I'd take ya out to the International House of Pancakes, for all you can eat waffles.


If you really cared, you'd have found a more local place that has good waffles and took me there instead. 
So that's what I'm going to do. I will find a nicer local place with good food. And you will enjoy it. We'd also talk about kinky shit to make the staff uncomfortable.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 19, 2016)

W.. Would you like some candy? :3


----------



## TidesofFate (May 19, 2016)

I will take you to Mustafar.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I will take you to Mustafar.



...

Darth Vader you get to be on the bottom, I am on top >:c


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 19, 2016)

Welp, I wouldn't date you to get in your pants, I'd just want to show you how to have fun. So I'd probably tell you to dress lightly. And we'd wander about doing a little urban exploration and climbing. Then I'd pull out lunch and we could eat in an abandoned schools lunch hall to torchlight. Then, once night falls, we could go to the basements and see what horrors await us >


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 19, 2016)

Alright, we are going to the park to people watch and talk shit about strangers, then we are headed back to my place for some smash.....bros

Then maybe some foreplay and spooning afterwards.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Welp, I wouldn't date you to get in your pants, I'd just want to show you how to have fun. So I'd probably tell you to dress lightly. And we'd wander about doing a little urban exploration and climbing. Then I'd pull out lunch and we could eat in an abandoned schools lunch hall to torchlight. Then, once night falls, we could go to the basements and see what horrors await us >



........can we removing Kebab's afterwards with RPG?

koko like removing kebabs with RPG....

Also @ TheMintyBun

Yes, all the spoonings. <3


----------



## Wither (May 19, 2016)

Wither said:


> Do you... taste like mint?


I guess I'm about to find out~

Edit: Took me too long to find that post, apparently, so ninja'd. I have to settle for cat. Yaaaay...


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2016)

@Wither - 

I'll put you in a lolita dress and then walk you around the bad part of the city with a leash and collar.

Lol, I actually did that one time. It was quite amusing :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 19, 2016)

Ermm... we can go hang out at the nearest Bed, Bath, and Beyond. There's always something to do there.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 19, 2016)

I am picking your avatar, and we're going as friends. You will fly me to different places.


----------



## Birdbf (May 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I am picking your avatar, and we're going as friends. You will fly me to different places.



I'll take you on a stranger-date to a vacant theatre where we can marathon Star Wars for 30-something hours. You will be compensated with snacks picked up off of the soggy, sticky theatre floor, and drinks left in the cupholders all mixed into one big, disgusting flat soda concoction.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 19, 2016)

I'll sneak in my own food then.


----------



## Birdbf (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'll sneak in my own food then.


Aw, be a good sport. I'm sure you'll love my floor-gummy worm and watered down, flat Dr. Pepper concoction.

(Gag.)


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

And I'll bring my own drinks too.


----------



## Elric (May 20, 2016)

I'll destroy your Death Star.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

I'll take you to a target. We can go watch previews on the tvs, play free video game demos, you can buy me clothes, and we'll go to the McDonald's inside for lunch. Target has everything! 

c: 

Hooray for being a cheap-ass.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Let me show you around Hoth.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

Ok, we can run around in the snow! And get crushed and shot at by gigantic robot things! Yaaaay. : D


----------



## Julen (May 20, 2016)

If you don't look fine we're going to mc donalds tonight!


----------



## Ragshada (May 20, 2016)

A person who has spent all their life in a vault. Well, first I would show you the world you have been hiding from. Then we would go out and have a nice dinner somewhere in the forest. If I like you then I will take you back to my place and get to know each other a little better. Well shall break the news to you parents that you are dating another species and go from there hehe.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

We're going to Taco Bell as friends, but I'm not letting you make things go dark like last time.


----------



## Ragshada (May 20, 2016)

Ah, my good friend Vadar is back. We shall go to Taco Bell and relive the glorious past. I always needed someone for those hard reach places as I take pride in keeping my fur white as possible. Once that is done then we shale continue on our war path for domination of the galaxy. Luke won't know what hit him.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

If we're going to Taco Bell... I'll make your soft taco hard. ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Ah, my good friend Vadar is back. We shall go to Taco Bell and relive the glorious past. I always needed someone for those hard reach places as I take pride in keeping my fur white as possible. Once that is done then we shale continue on our war path for domination of the galaxy. Luke won't know what hit him.


I meant not letting you. Darn it, Rag took advantage of me again...

Yukkie, we're going to Nar Shadda!


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yukkie, we're going to Nar Shadda



Okay, I'll go in my underwear to fit in. c:


----------



## Ragshada (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I meant not letting you. Darn it, Rag took advantage of me again...
> 
> Yukkie, we're going to Nar Shadda!


Tags along :3


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Now we're going to Telos IV.


----------



## Ragshada (May 20, 2016)

I'll grab my things for this tourist place. Don't forget to grab my brush!


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

I don't need a brush. I'll take a fork. c: 

And a knife. Cause why the hell not.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Now we're bound for Bakura. I won't protect you from the Ssi-Ruuk though.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Now we're bound for Bakura. I won't protect you from the Ssi-Ruuk though.



This is why I have my knife. >:C Vader isn't a friend of mine. *coughsmoshreferencecough*


----------



## Julen (May 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> A person who has spent all their life in a vault. Well, first I would show you the world you have been hiding from. Then we would go out and have a nice dinner somewhere in the forest. If I like you then I will take you back to my place and get to know each other a little better. Well shall break the news to you parents that you are dating another species and go from there hehe.


Sounds good to me XD. Wait do you guys still drink nuka cola, right? And the commies? Are they all dead now? What about the radiation and the horrors of the wasteland? *breathes heavily*


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> Sounds good to me XD. Wait do you guys still drink nuka cola, right? And the commies? Are they all dead now? What about the radiation and the horrors of the wasteland? *breathes heavily*


I'd take you to some of the abandoned towns around here with houses shops and factories. We could drink Nuka cola all night. Sounds creepy but with a trusted companion it can prove to be a good time, we could bring paint ball guns too. I've explored some of them, it's pretty neat what you can find and remnants of the past. It's like a walk of honor.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Are you ready for Zonama Sekot?


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

Now that would be romantic. Let's go for a romp in my forest to my den that would be much funner I much prefer Gaia! :3


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Sorry, but I'm only into females. This is as friends.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

the way it sounds we may become more than friends if we go there. The forest here is much more, um quiet. *offers tea*


----------



## Julen (May 20, 2016)

Yo. Are in to do the wasteland paintball thingy that you told me before? Cause hell yeah i am!

Or...wait..am i interrupting something?


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

We're going into a forest now? Maybe we can pretend it's Survivor of something. I'LL BE BEAUTY. C:


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Malachor here we go.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

Ok what will we do _there?_ I think we should go to frikin rainbow road. c:


Eventhoughwemightfalloffacliffanddie


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Studying Sith Holocrons.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

But you're Vader. You should know _all _about creepy Illuminatii-looking things.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Just because you're a Sith Lord, that doesn't mean you know everything.


----------



## Wither (May 20, 2016)

I don't know who I'm taking out at this point, but regardless:
1. You could start by explaining what you just said.
2. I call you cute out of nowhere and make you blush.
3. ???
4. Bedroom


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 20, 2016)

Probably get you less confused on life and maybe just hang out.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Just because you're a Sith Lord, that doesn't mean you know everything.



:x okfine. We'll have a study date! 
＼(^o^)／


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

A date? I'd send you and your friend on a vacation of your choice and bid adieu.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2016)

I'd sneak into your car while you're saying goodbye to them, and happily surprise you from the back seat :V


----------



## Julen (May 20, 2016)

The first thing i would do is ask: do you like pizza? And then i'll see what i would do depending on the answer.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

What about Walmart. We might see some half naked people along the way, but that's okay. c:


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 20, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> What about Walmart. We might see some half naked people along the way, but that's okay. c:



*shoots himself*


----------



## Wither (May 20, 2016)

I don't know whos following the rules anymore or what the fuck is happening, but I'll just take Yukkie. 


Yukkie said:


> What about Walmart. We might see some half naked people along the way, but that's okay. c:


If we were going out in a date, _we'd _be the ones half naked. 
Because we'd be at a pool or beach.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

Wither said:


> I don't know whos following the rules anymore or what the fuck is happening, but I'll just take Yukkie.
> 
> If we were going out in a date, _we'd _be the ones half naked.
> Because we'd be at a pool or beach.



Ohhh you smootH FUCK LOL. Okay, okay, we'll also have some hot dogs by the beach. ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°) 

Mayb some burgers if u want ok.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Wither said:


> I don't know who I'm taking out at this point, but regardless:
> 1. You could start by explaining what you just said.
> 2. I call you cute out of nowhere and make you blush.
> 3. ???
> 4. Bedroom


You can't replace Padme. Think again.

Yukkie, we'll go to Kessel and steal spice.


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yukkie, we'll go to Kessel and steal spice.



Ok, then all we need is sugar, and everything nice! Then we'll have children. #Yaaaaaaay


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2016)

I would take them to Home Depot, to buy a nicer trash can, and help them decorate it.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 22, 2016)

I'd take them to a library with tons of trashy detective novels


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> I'd take them to a library with tons of trashy detective novels



And then we can role play those detective novels while mixing in some lonely housewife love stories. Oh the fur will fly! After they kick us out for being too sexy we can go for a relaxing bike ride through the park to the local ice cream parlor and laugh at the silly pigeons. :3 Oh what fun we will have! ^_^


----------



## sawarineko (May 22, 2016)

take ^ to a rural bavarian "Wirtshaus", for a nice dinner and give some advice on good beer (drinking age is 16 over here, and there's no beer better than in bavaria  ), or go for a walk in a forest, i know many nice forests and it's fun to wach my dog he gets super excited in all the leaves


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

Let's be sleeping buddies


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

I'd take them to some hippies, to get them a new paint-job featuring pretty flowers and daisies!


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2016)

Go to a library.


----------



## Julen (May 23, 2016)

I'll keep it simple, go to a restaurant and have a couple of drinks


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> I'll keep it simple, go to a restaurant and have a couple of drinks


But we will be distracted by the live show and not notice having the extra drinks. Leading us to get really drunk and go out for some sexy shirtless hitchhiking in silly hats. The destination is unknown and we wake up on top of a museum with nipple piercings and no memory of last night.


----------



## Julen (May 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> But we will be distracted by the live show and not notice having the extra drinks. Leading us to get really drunk and go out for some sexy shirtless hitchhiking in silly hats. The destination is unknown and we wake up on top of a museum with nipple piercings and no memory of last night.


Now that's what i call a date!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Vaultboy? How about a romantic night out? Just you and me? No Dogmeat.


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

But. But dogmeat is my best friend! I can't just leave him like that...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 27, 2016)

If you're fine with amusement parks until as late as possible and then wandering around boardwalks aimlessly for a place to eat, I do that sometimes.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 27, 2016)

Hmm. Stuck for ideas on this one. You look like a boney thing, so maybe I'd take you to a fossil museum _and then we could go back to my place and bone *bdum tsh*_


----------



## Nemnth (May 27, 2016)

We are both dragons, no better this way this can go but dragon puns, am I right?
Yeah, sorry, I tend to make these things dra_goon_ a lot~


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Yeah, sorry, I tend to make these things dra_goon_ a lot~


Dude that was such *a blast!

*
*I regret nothing*
*

*


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

I hope dragons like going to a Five Guys 'cause that where we are going!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2016)

After I buy you a $2 cheeseburger let's get in our murrsuits and yiff.


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> After I buy you a $2 cheeseburger let's get in our murrsuits and yiff.


Such a gentleman, lets not wait until we get home, we will feel the burn right there in the store! Then invite other customers to join in. Afterward we will go frolicking through the tall grass and practice tackling deer.


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

As far as i know you also eat pain so i'll probably just try to remember any painful thing that happened to me when i was a child


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> As far as i know you also eat pain so i'll probably just try to remember any painful thing that happened to me when i was a child


guuuudddd.... I will be fed for a while!   This is what true pain looks like smexy. ;3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> guuuudddd.... I will be fed for a while!   This is what true pain looks like smexy. ;3


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

ins


Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


Isnt "it" a cutey, it just needs some looooveee. ^_^


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

*me right now*




What the fuck?


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> *me right now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seemed like a pretty good date to me..


----------



## Julen (May 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Seemed like a pretty good date to me..


...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

You scream internally? I scream internally! It's like we were made to find each other!


----------



## modfox (May 27, 2016)

sorry you're comming with me!!!


----------



## Zipline (May 27, 2016)

This pic had me giggling at work all day! 


Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

NOPE.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

Well go as friends. You will take me to Warcraft


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Well go as friends. You will take me to Warcraft


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

We can hang out, take some drinks and scream internally for a while :3
Let me begin:


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

lets play fallout


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

modfox said:


> lets play fallout


HELL YEAH BOY!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Fallout 1, 2, 3, or 4?


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

5


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Fallout 1, 2, 3, or 4?


All of them! Including fallout tactics and fallout new vegas


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

YESS!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

modfox said:


> 5


Hey, give em time


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hey, give em time


Like 7-8 years or so XD


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

jee julen you keep comming back


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

modfox said:


> jee julen you keep comming back



I would take this fox to a forest for a lovely walk


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

modfox said:


> jee julen you keep comming back


That's because i love it


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

Julen said:


> That's because i love it


but i am a fox!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 28, 2016)

I'd spend the entire date wishing you were @Wither because @Yukkie wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I'd spend the entire date wishing you were @Wither because @Yukkie wouldn't have it any other way.



Omg yesss~~ <3 if you were with @Wither I'd stalk you. c:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Hey baby, wanna kill all humans?


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Let's destroy humanity! ;V


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Let's destroy humanity! ;V


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Or we could just sit at my place and watch Futurama. c:


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

Or X-Men.


----------



## Julen (May 28, 2016)

Or family guy


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

' w' I like bob's burgers.

Or South Park.


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Nah, fuck that, we'll stick to futurama.

(also, it's always very concerning when I'm mentioned by @RinkuTheRuffian and/or @Yukkie.)


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Okay, Futurama it is. c:

((Dw, we love you birb. Especially @RinkuTheRuffian > w> ifuknowwhatimean ))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Aww Yukkie, you're so cute that I was gonna get you a trash can, but all of them were copyrighted D:


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 28, 2016)

I'm taking you.. TO THE WAFFLEMEISTER
Imma buy you a waffle 
And ur gonna like it


Or else


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

I'm gonna ask who or what you is then proceed to ask awkward questions until you end up pregnant. That's how it normally goes.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

I'd take you a sapphire mine, in Madagascar.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

You can take me into your house where I'll stuff Azrion's drugs in your couch. Then I'll call the police on you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can take me into your house where I'll stuff Azrion's drugs in your couch. Then I'll call the police on you.









I've got no drugs


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I've got no drugs


Only some that you don't know of. Kio put drugs in your house. I saved you from getting arrested.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

I'm gonna take to the craft store, get some glitter and glue, and then, make you into a Sparkle Vader!,

Then it's onto making some rainbow stormtroopers...


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

I have more than one suit. Now I'll freeze you in carbonite when I go to Bespin.


----------



## Multoran (May 28, 2016)

Nuff said.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

The fuck is dat?!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

He's going to try and mug me.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

On this episode of Star Wars, we witness Vader getting mugged with a butt-plug!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

I guess we could take a walk on the beach? We could walk along the water, I'm told it makes for a longer walk.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

*kicks legs* Now kneel before me! You will do this for 5 hours.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Again? Fine, but I get to pick what's on Netflix!


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 29, 2016)

Play some couch coop game.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 29, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Play some couch coop game.


GEARS OF FUCKIN WAR!!!


----------



## Yukkie (May 29, 2016)

Can we all just get on one gigantic bed, and cuddle? c:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Hope you love hiking because we're going hiking mate. No homo though



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> GEARS OF FUCKIN WAR!!!



Aww yiss now that is some good shit


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 29, 2016)

You sit down on the couch and play some Horde Mode with me, I'll guarantee you're pregnant by tomorrow


----------



## Wither (May 29, 2016)

I'm no Rathian, but I could show a good time.

You like arcades? Like, actual arcades, not some kids Pizza n' Games shit.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You sit down on the couch and play some Horde Mode with me, I'll guarantee you're pregnant by tomorrow



But...
But...

I'm a dude, dude. NO HOMO


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

Wither said:


> You like arcades? Like, actual arcades, not some kids Pizza n' Games shit.


Which kind are we talking about? Like Japanese ones? Cause I'm down.


----------



## Wither (May 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But...
> But...
> 
> I'm a dude, dude. NO HOMO


m pregnancy is a thing.


Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Which kind are we talking about? Like Japanese ones? Cause I'm down.


Yeah! They're fucking awesome, yeah?

(you can skip me and stuff)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Wither said:


> m pregnancy is a thing.



Wot that sounds like some bullshit right there.


----------



## Wither (May 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wot that sounds like some bullshit right there.


I meant as a fantasy kink.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

Wither said:


> Yeah! They're fucking awesome, yeah?
> 
> (you can skip me and stuff)


Indeed they are. There's a Round One near my place, let's do it.


----------



## Wither (May 29, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Indeed they are. There's a Round One near my place, let's do it.


Ahh, I would love to go to a Round One. So much fun.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

Wither said:


> Ahh, I would love to go to a Round One. So much fun.


Maybe I can finally play Tekken 7


----------



## Julen (May 29, 2016)

what about Metal Slug? it was a pretty good arcade


----------



## TidesofFate (May 29, 2016)

I can throw you into the trash compactor and hear you scream.


----------



## Julen (May 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I can throw you into the trash compactor and hear you scream.


Nope


----------



## TidesofFate (May 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

I like the cut of your jib. What say we go chill next on a volcano near the edge? Just you, me and some unstable foundation under you c:


----------



## Yukkie (May 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I can throw you into the trash compactor and hear you scream.



That's where I belong.

Take me home pls


----------



## TidesofFate (May 29, 2016)

Sure thing.

Sorry Sergei, I'm not into guys. You can go fall into that Volcano.


----------



## Multoran (May 29, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Can we all just get on one gigantic bed, and cuddle? c:


No, I don't share.


----------



## Ragshada (May 30, 2016)

*Grabs Multoran and pulls him to the bed* You do now!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 30, 2016)

*ties a robe around Rag and Multoran then attaches them to the bed* I'm leaving. Play nice you two. *turns off lights, locks the door, then leaves*


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2016)

*makes you a Model on Project Runway, and claims the costume design as my own*

There, this should be the fashion statement of the year! I'm sure the judges will love the fine workmanship.


----------



## Somnium (May 30, 2016)

Simo said:


> *makes you a Model on Project Runway, and claims the costume design as my own*
> 
> There, this should be the fashion statement of the year! I'm sure the judges will love the fine workmanship.



I'm taking you to the KFC!


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm taking you to the KFC!



(OK, sounds fun...I haven't had fried chicken in maybe a year? But I do miss it. Tried being a vegetarian for about 14 months...it was too hard, at least if you don't make a lot of money, and have extra time.)

Let's see...I'm taking you to this place that has all these trampolines, where you just bounce around. (Yes, this is actually a thing, here!)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 30, 2016)

Hey skunk, wanna head out to McDonald's? I can buy you two, count them, two items from the dollar menu!


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (May 31, 2016)

With a deal like that... Only seems fair I take you on a date too! Forgot McDonald's, I'm taking you to a proper fancy restaurant, the bill is mine! You just provide the company!


----------



## nerdbat (May 31, 2016)

Free taco for everyone in this thread from me, let's go!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 31, 2016)

We'll go to the grocery store, you're paying.


----------



## nerdbat (May 31, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We'll go to the grocery store, you're paying.


Will you spare me a taco?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Free taco for everyone in this thread from me, let's go!


Not all heroes wear capes....


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Want to go to see zootopia? I have coupons


----------



## Julen (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Want to go to see zootopia? I have coupons


Welp. That sounds pretty good. I haven't seen that movie yet. Do you have coupons for popcorn too?


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> Welp. That sounds pretty good. I haven't seen that movie yet. Do you have coupons for popcorn too?


What's a movie without it?


----------



## Julen (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> What's a movie without it?


Hell!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Vault Boy again? Why can't it be Dat Boi?


----------



## Julen (May 31, 2016)

Whats wrong with me? 
I'm still pretty cute :3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> Whats wrong with me?
> I'm still pretty cute :3


Meh, 6/10


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (May 31, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Free taco for everyone in this thread from me, let's go!


So yeah... Thanks for saying that after the first post I've put in here! XD you know... That means I haven't had a single date yet ;3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

I'm going to take you to a Barry Manilow concert. Gonna make your knees weak.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 5, 2017)

Get me coffee because I have almost no cash right now.


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd take you to a nice bookstore, that also had an attached cafe.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 5, 2017)

Take you for a nice stroll in the countryside


----------



## Akartoshi (Jul 5, 2017)

ClinkertheLion said:


> Take you for a nice stroll in the countryside


Take you to a mountain so you can pretend to be the lion king


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

Go for a walk in the grasslands and watch the sunset.


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 6, 2017)

Some kind of prehistoric exhibit or park


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2017)

Date, huh. First a movie, then go out to eat, so we have something more to talk about as we eat.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2017)

I have no idea how to feel these emotions, so take me anywhere.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> So take me anywhere.



As you wish.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 6, 2017)

Visit a museum with Viking ships, where we both admire the carved dragon heads


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2017)

Visiting a certain underground lab, where he's gonna try on a special costume


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 10, 2017)

We're getting no Chinese food because I'm out of cash.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well that's okay I'll  cover the tab, so dinner first then shopping I think you just need some warm colors maybe a hawaiian shirt or two. I think they will really accentuate that nice smil... those nice eye... either way some color never hurt anyone 



TidesofFate said:


> We're getting no Chinese food because I'm out of cash.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)

Shopping for a pretty collar and leash. Maybe something sprarkly, with rhinestones, for the collar.


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

Shopping for collars and leashes..... sounds fun


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)

Again, also shopping for collars and leashes. Maybe this will have to be a group activity!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Shopping for a pretty collar and leash. Maybe something sprarkly, with rhinestones, for the collar.



I guess I tried to put @TidesofFate in a hawaiian shirt so I was asking for it but oh god I'm not sure this old war dog can stomach a rhinestone collar. how about we just go for a good old flea dip ???


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

No u


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> I guess I tried to put @TidesofFate in a hawaiian shirt so I was asking for it but oh god I'm not sure this old war dog can stomach a rhinestone collar. how about we just go for a good old flea dip ???



Sure! We can both go, it'll be like a spa, and fleas are no fun to have. Maybe they have a flea-dip Jacuzzi?

Oh, and bring that fox! I hear they have lots of fleas!


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmm... never saw this thread! Could get interesting!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes very much like a spa and boy do I need it.  I keep waking up next to  @shapeless0ne and that damn  coyote has given me fleas among other things 



Simo said:


> Sure! We can both go, it'll be like a spa, and fleas are no fun to have. Maybe they have a flea-dip Jacuzzi?
> 
> Oh, and bring that fox! I hear they have lots of fleas!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Hmm... never saw this thread! Could get interesting!



Oh Ringo you have no idea, just watch out for that @modfox  he has a few screws lose,  he booped me,  I bite him as I will do and he liked it...


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

well get your screw driver and tighten them


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh god if I must....here bend over LOL 



modfox said:


> well get your screw driver and tighten them


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is the plan...
We got to my place and I treat you to a nice, rustic, medium rare sirloin steak with a veg garnish. Desert will be a chocolate soufflé with ice cream on top. Just to keep the evening going smoothly, i'll even open up the bar and mix up some drinks. Good food makes a good date .


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

just get into the f***** van...


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm going to take you on a lovely date...at the police station (am undercover cop)


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

To get a very nice massage : p


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

Umm... Well, I'm the worst when it comes to romance, but hey, tell you what: let's dress up all black and scary (or however you want, das cool), walk around the city all evening, maybe stop and get a cheap snack or some shaved ice along the way, possibly something alcoholic, and yell "VROOM" at all the motorcycles while we sit on a nearby park bench. Sound good?


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> Umm... Well, I'm the worst when it comes to romance, but hey, tell you what: let's dress up all black and scary (or however you want, das cool), walk around the city all evening, maybe stop and get a cheap snack or some shaved ice along the way, possibly something alcoholic, and yell "VROOM" at all the motorcycles while we sit on a nearby park bench. Sound good?



Actually, that does! I'm a huge fan of shaved ice, and also, mocking people on motorcycles


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Actually, that does! I'm a huge fan of shaved ice, and also, mocking people on motorcycles


It's a date, then!


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 13, 2017)

Take me to see Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets and get my food as well. I'm going to take as much of your money as possible.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 13, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> Take me to see Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets and get my food as well. I'm going to take as much of your money as possible.


K, but I don't do 3D.


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2017)

How about we go to an amusement park, or anyplace where there's lots of kids holding balloons. We carry around cigars (we don't have to smoke 'em), pop the kid's balloons, and then, laugh at em! And run like Hell when if they have big, mean looking parents.

Or, we could dress up like red panda's, and go bowling.


----------

